# Male July 08 Case Swap



## kabooby (31/3/08)

Ok Guys, the beers in the last swap were great, so lets get onboard and do it again. 

Same rules as last time 

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 640ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can first week of July to celebrate the MALE birthday

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby


----------



## Franko (31/3/08)

kabooby said:


> Ok Guys, the beers in the last swap were great, so lets get onboard and do it again.
> 
> Same rules as last time
> 
> ...


----------



## ham2k (31/3/08)

Ok Guys, the beers in the last swap were great, so lets get onboard and do it again. 

Same rules as last time 

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 740ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can first week of July to celebrate the MALE birthday

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k


----------



## matti (31/3/08)

Ok Guys, the beers in the last swap were great, so lets get onboard and do it again.

Same rules as last time

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 740ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can first week of July to celebrate the MALE birthday

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k
4 Matti


----------



## lagers44 (1/4/08)

matti said:


> Ok Guys, the beers in the last swap were great, so lets get onboard and do it again.
> 
> Same rules as last time
> 
> ...


----------



## Bongchitis (5/4/08)

Ok Guys, the beers in the last swap were great, so lets get onboard and do it again.

Same rules as last time

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 740ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can first week of July to celebrate the MALE birthday

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k
4 Matti
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis


----------



## Linz (7/4/08)

Same rules as last time

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 740ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can first week of July to celebrate the MALE birthday

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k
4 Matti
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis
7 Linz


----------



## kabooby (10/4/08)

Anyone else in the area want to get involved? Pumpy, Hogan, Slurpdog, Oldbugman, Dravid?

We still need a few more so dont be shy everyone

Kabooby


----------



## Pumpy (10/4/08)

I will carbonate mine this time Pumpy  

Is it an AG swap ?


1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k
4 Matti
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis
7 Linz
8 Pumpy


----------



## Linz (10/4/08)

"Is it an AG swap ?"

Of course not....open to all

Now..Where do I get those PET bottles from??


----------



## dc59 (10/4/08)

Linz said:


> Now..Where do I get those PET bottles from??



You could always get them from Manfred  

count me in

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k
4 Matti
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis
7 Linz
8 Pumpy
9 Dravid


----------



## Pumpy (10/4/08)

Linz said:


> "Is it an AG swap ?"
> 
> Of course not....open to all
> 
> Now..Where do I get those PET bottles from??



Great !

Where is that can of Coopers Pale Ale .

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (11/4/08)

Put the style by the side of your name so we dont end up with ten Amarillo Pale ales !!


1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k
4 Matti
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis
7 Linz
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid


----------



## Linz (11/4/08)

there goes my idea....double batch my AHB case

Which K+K recipe is that one Pumpy??


----------



## Pumpy (11/4/08)

Linz said:


> there goes my idea....double batch my AHB case
> 
> Which K+K recipe is that one Pumpy??



I am doing an AG Dunkleweizen Linz ,It says supply your best .

(Are you working todayLinz Pop over fr a ESB with me and Franko this Arvo )

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (11/4/08)

Is that an open invitation :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## dc59 (13/4/08)

Hey guys I plan on doing an AG for the case swap. I'll be attempting my first AG next weekend so I'll put my name down for a pale ale, since I've had more experience brewing partial pale ales than any other type and am less likely to screw it up. Think I'll brew a partial as well (just in case  ).

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k
4 Matti
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis
7 Linz
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale

P.S. no idea what a dunkleweizen is, but it sounds good.


----------



## kabooby (14/4/08)

Sounds good.

Dunkleweizen is a dark wheat beer. Pop in to Dan Murphy's and try some. They are great

Kabooby


----------



## Bongchitis (14/4/08)

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k
4 Matti
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale


----------



## Linz (14/4/08)

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k
4 Matti
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz -Belgian golden strong ale(1st attempt)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale


----------



## ham2k (14/4/08)

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz -Belgian golden strong ale(1st attempt)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale


----------



## matti (14/4/08)

Will attempt an ag but will definetly have something (partial)ly ready just in case.


1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager or Pils
5 Lagers
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz -Belgian golden strong ale(1st attempt)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale


----------



## lagers44 (14/4/08)

Will attempt an ag but will definetly have something (partial)ly ready just in case.


1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager or Pils
5 Lagers-Chilli Beer !!!! ( only joking , :lol: haven't decided yet )
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz -Belgian golden strong ale(1st attempt)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale


----------



## kabooby (14/4/08)

Love those chili beers  

Good selection of beers so far

I cant decide either. I have some Mocha porter, Pale Ale, Hefe and ESB in cubes atm so it may be one of those. Or I might get the bug and brew something new  

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (4/5/08)

Hmm....looks like we need a few extras

Where are the guys from the last one??

...more to the point hows about some of the newer gang jumping in with some of their K+K beers??


----------



## Franko (4/5/08)

Guys I dont now if Im going to make it in have to see how my back surgery goes

Franko


----------



## Linz (4/5/08)

Maybe Grant will 'push' back the swap date to suit!!

get it !?!?

wheelchair joke!!!!


----------



## dc59 (4/5/08)

Hey guys, there might be a change in my choice of beer. If my next brew goes well, I'll change to a Munich Dunkel. No guarantees as it'll be my first go at it.  


1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager or Pils
5 Lagers-Chilli Beer !!!! ( only joking , :lol: haven't decided yet )
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz -Belgian golden strong ale(1st attempt)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel


----------



## kabooby (11/5/08)

Linz said:


> Maybe Grant will 'push' back the swap date to suit!!
> 
> get it !?!?
> 
> wheelchair joke!!!!



Maybe a wheelchair Wit


----------



## Franko (11/5/08)

Just got out of Hospital yesterday guys,

might have to brew the Brokeback Lager


----------



## matti (11/5/08)

onya franko
Push those boundaries

I might have to bottle my FWK pilsner for the swap as it isn't enough to fill a keg.
Maybe too much pre-sampling  LOL


----------



## kabooby (11/5/08)

Franko said:


> Just got out of Hospital yesterday guys,
> 
> might have to brew the Brokeback Lager



Hope its not inspired by the movie "brokeback mountain" h34r:

Hope everything is well and that your back is better soon Franko

Kabooby


----------



## MCT (11/5/08)

Linz said:


> Hmm....looks like we need a few extras
> 
> Where are the guys from the last one??
> 
> ...more to the point hows about some of the newer gang jumping in with some of their K+K beers??




I'm game if you are Linz...


----------



## kabooby (11/5/08)

Welcome to the swap MCT

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager or Pils
5 Lagers-Chilli Beer !!!! ( only joking , haven't decided yet )
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz -Belgian golden strong ale(1st attempt)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel 
10 MCT


----------



## Franko (11/5/08)

kabooby said:


> Hope its not inspired by the movie "brokeback mountain" h34r:
> 
> Hope everything is well and that your back is better soon Franko
> 
> Kabooby




Thanks Kabooby,
hopefully we can get a start on the big yeast bank in the next coming days/weeks


----------



## lagers44 (15/5/08)

Welcome to the swap MCT

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager or Pils
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone 
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz -Belgian golden strong ale(1st attempt)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel 
10 MCT


----------



## kabooby (15/5/08)

Nice one Lagers. Look forwards to it.

I was thinking of submitting an ESB aswell. I might have to do something else now

Kabooby


----------



## matti (15/5/08)

I think I'll have to make a partial lager, Just to stick with the program.

My pilsner *was* great. I think it will be slighty overcarbed. explosive that is.
I want to keep my friend alive lol.

cheers


----------



## MCT (15/5/08)

Ok, thinking of doing either a Leatherwood Honey Porter, or a Belgian Smoked Ale...
Anyone got any problems/thoughts with these?
Just hope my beers are up to scratch with you AG'ers! I won't just be doing a straight kit, it'll be modified.
If I go a porter I'll use the fresh wort kit I've got here.... 'sposed to be pretty good.


----------



## kabooby (15/5/08)

MCT go with what you are comfortable with. You are better off making something simple but good than difficult and not so good. A simple porter or ale can still be a great beer

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (17/5/08)

Hey Guys

Just put down my Fullers clone , malt profile tastes good but couldn't get a good rolling boil so the Bitterness seems a little low on initial tasting. Should at least be balanced.

It'll still be tasty though !


----------



## lagers44 (23/5/08)

A question for the swap guys.

Since this is my first time ( be gentle ) what identification do you use on the bottles ? Wouldn't want someone else to take credit for my crap excellent brew. :lol: 

Thanks.


----------



## Franko (23/5/08)

Lagers
Use the number you are on the list


----------



## kabooby (23/5/08)

Put your number on the lid

You are number 5.

Kabooby 

Edit: Franko was quicker


----------



## kabooby (23/5/08)

What day suits people for the swap.

We can do the swap at the George again as that seamed to work well. We could also have it at someones place

Do we want to tie it in with the birthday bash or do it seperate?

I wont be available on the weekend of the 5th July

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (23/5/08)

[quote 
I wont be available on the weekend of the 5th July

Kabooby  
[/quote]


Will you hung over from the 4th July celebrations ?

At this stage I have no plans other than Saturday mornings , so all is still open for me.

Thanks for the info , my number is easy.....i only need 1 hand.


----------



## kabooby (23/5/08)

My wifes work always have a pretty big bash on the first weekend of July  

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (23/5/08)

Since I brewed yesterday and my pump has seized I did manage to get 2 cubes of Dunkelweizen out of the rig so Im going to have to change to that

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager or Pils
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone 
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Dunkelweizen(not as good as Pumpy's)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel 
10 MCT 

Might have to see if Davo El Beero has some bottles sitting around...and he can be 11


----------



## MCT (23/5/08)

Linz said:


> Since I brewed yesterday and my pump has seized I did manage to get 2 cubes of Dunkelweizen out of the rig so Im going to have to change to that
> 
> 1 Kabooby
> 2 Franko
> ...



Put me down for the Leatherwood Honey Porter, gonna put it down on Sunday.
Unlucky about the pump Linz, just lucky for you I wasn't there to see the tanty!


----------



## Linz (24/5/08)

PUMP FIXED !!!! THANKS FRANKO FOR THE PICCY!!

MCT, not a biggy..Im not that kind. I Just shut down for a bit and think about it. So I might have a go a the Belgian Golden Ale again, keeping the dunkel as a back up... 

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager or Pils
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone 
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Dunkelweizen(not as good as Pumpy's)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel 
10 MCT - Leatherwood Honey Porter

Might have to see if Davo El Beero has some bottles sitting around...and he can be 11


----------



## Davo6869 (26/5/08)

Linz said:


> You guys have got a lotta liquid love in your fermenters. I'm in at #11.
> 
> Linz, I work in crime. Hope no one here needs my advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## lagers44 (26/5/08)

Hey Davo , when you say " you work in crime " do you mean i can get a cheap flat screen Tv from you OR if i supplied a cheap flat screen Tv you'd hunt me down ? :lol: 

Just kidding , i have no desire to lose a few years of my childrens lives.
Lagers


----------



## matti (26/5/08)

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone 
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Dunkelweizen(not as good as Pumpy's)
8 Pumpy - Dunkleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel 
10 MCT - Leatherwood Honey Porter
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener

Bubble bubble bubble.
I hope it'll be ready for bottling by July LOL


----------



## Pumpy (26/5/08)

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone 
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Dunkelweizen(not as good as Pumpy's)
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel 
10 MCT - Leatherwood Honey Porter
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener


----------



## Linz (27/5/08)

1 Kabooby
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone 
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel 
10 MCT - Leatherwood Honey Porter
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener

Back to my original....didnt want to be shown up by the 'Pumpleweizen'


----------



## MCT (3/6/08)

I hope I haven't left my run too late, but I put mine down yesterday.
Today it's foaming out of the airlock so I have made up an emergancy blow off tube that is just pumping foam down into the reservoir and bubbling like crazy!
Just a constant stream of gas pouring from the sucker.
Temps are getting a bit igh too with the crazy fermentation ~23c, so I've got it in an ice bath atm.

Hope it's all OK, or it's plan B (Smoked Belgian Ale).


----------



## Franko (3/6/08)

I still haven't put anything down yet!!!


Franko


----------



## kabooby (3/6/08)

Bottled my ESB on Saturday so it will be ready to go for the swap. Dry hopped for a week in secondary on 30g of EKG.

1 Kabooby - ESB
2 Franko
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Lager
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone 
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel 
10 MCT - Leatherwood Honey Porter
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener

Hows everyone else going? 

Kabooby


----------



## Pumpy (3/6/08)

Franko said:


> I still haven't put anything down yet!!!
> 
> 
> Franko




Well thats not quite the case .

You have put most of it down your throat .

pumpy


----------



## matti (3/6/08)

bubble bubble in secondary S.g. @1.014. 
Hydro sample tasted lagerish. Ph 4.2. A bit low.
will lager for 1-2 week prior to bottling.


----------



## kabooby (3/6/08)

Pumpy said:


> Well thats not quite the case .
> 
> You have put most of it down your throat .
> 
> pumpy



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bongchitis (4/6/08)

My Dark Ale has been in the bottle for 2 months already. Actually attempting to age at least 1 batch of beer before i cark it. It is alot harder than I thought as it is pretty nice. 2 cans plus some crystal and chocolate... pretty much how i want my dark ale. I am looking forward to getting some feedback though. See you all soon.


----------



## dc59 (7/6/08)

Well I got bad news, I got caught up with work over last month or so and completely forgot about my munich dunkel, just went to bottle it than (after 6 weeks in primary) and noticed this on top;







Didn't smell to great either, spicy and tangy. Either way I'll be bringing along a partial stout I did a while ago. Even though my method has changed alot since than, advice should still be really helpful, and of course another chance to meet people.

Hope you're all having better luck, Dave.

Ps, no idea if the image is going to work, as I'm completely incompetent in front of a computer.


----------



## ham2k (16/6/08)

Bottled the Nelson Sauvin Ale yesterday. Think it came out alright, might have overdone it on the IBUs . I guess we'll all find out!


----------



## Linz (16/6/08)

Oopps ...forgot to mention that this has been pushed back a bit(a few weeks) as a fair few of us on that list have been slack on the brew front...but we'll discuss it at the 3rd Birthday bash..dont forget to login to the Yahoo page and vote for the date that best suits you to meet at the George in Picton...


----------



## kabooby (20/6/08)

Well I am going to tip my ESB this weekend that is already bottled and ready for the swap. I am just not happy with the finished beer, possibly down to an unhealthy yeast.  

I will put a beer in the fermenter this weekend so it will be ready. Either a Porter, English Summer ale or a Dry Stout

Kabooby


----------



## matti (23/6/08)

Bottled mine today.
What date are we aiming for?
Are we still getting together for B'day on 12th and swap a later date?

1 Kabooby - ?
2 Franko - ?
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Pilsner (bottled 23/6)
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
9 Dravid - Pale Ale or Munich Dunkel
10 MCT - Leatherwood Honey Porter
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener


----------



## dc59 (29/6/08)

Hey guys due to the postphoning of our case swap, I've had time to put together an ordinary bitter and just bottled it today. This is the first bitter I've done and am very keen to get feedback and to taste it for myself. 

I've included the recipe I used here to help with peoples assessment.

1 Kabooby - ?
2 Franko - ?
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Pilsner (bottled 23/6)
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
**9 Dravid - ordinary bitter**
10 MCT - Leatherwood Honey Porter
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener

Ordinary Bitter

3kg of pale malt
300g of crystal
250g of raw sugar

25g of EKG and 5g of super alpha for 60min
10g of EKG for 15min

Munton Gold Yeast.

Also I'm pretty much good for any weekend in July


----------



## Linz (29/6/08)

Recipe looks the goods...


----------



## MCT (29/6/08)

1 Kabooby - ?
2 Franko - ?
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Pilsner (bottled 23/6)
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
**9 Dravid - ordinary bitter**
10 MCT - Belgian Smoked Ale
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener

Changing my contribution to a Belgian Smoked Ale as I was pretty uninspired by the Leatherwood Porter. Will bottle in a week.


----------



## agroholden (2/7/08)

hi everyone
all depends on what date it is i should be able to come but i do shift work
i have a Blackrock Stout that i bottled end of August last year and tucked it away in a nice dark place
it was made with 1kg Dark Liquid Malt and 1kg dextrose and the yeast that came with the tin
had a problem with the caps and it went flat but i am in the process of re-carbonating as it still tasted good but that is my opinion)
let me know what day/night it is as i am keen




MCT said:


> 1 Kabooby - ?
> 2 Franko - ?
> 3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
> 4 Matti- Pilsner (bottled 23/6)
> ...


----------



## Linz (2/7/08)

So then its 12 bottles folks

1 Kabooby - ?
2 Franko - ?
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Pilsner (bottled 23/6)
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
*9 Dravid - ordinary bitter*
10 MCT - Belgian Smoked Ale
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener
12 Agro - Stout


Agro, this has been pushed back a bit, but keep an eye on this thread


----------



## beer slayer (2/7/08)

Linz said:


> So then its 12 bottles folks
> 
> 1 Kabooby - ?
> 2 Franko - ?
> ...


----------



## kabooby (2/7/08)

Swap date will be towards the end of this month.

What day on what weekend suits people?

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Linz (2/7/08)

I better get brewing then??


----------



## lagers44 (3/7/08)

Thank Christ i still have 14 bottles left & haven't drank them down to 11 yet ! :unsure:


----------



## lagers44 (3/7/08)

kabooby said:


> Swap date will be towards the end of this month.
> 
> What day on what weekend suits people?
> 
> Kabooby :icon_cheers:



You tell me the date & time & i'll work around that , weekends _*should*_ be ok with me.


----------



## Linz (15/7/08)

Can we squeeze the 14th bottle in???

the other 'no show' from the NSW case has been in touch... Homebrewworld.com


----------



## Franko (16/7/08)

looks like I might sit this one out lads looks like another trip to hospital for more back surgery..  

Franko


----------



## agroholden (16/7/08)

hi linz
my stout can not be recarbonated will have to try kegging it
so if the date is right and i am not working i will be bringing something else
not sure what as i have a few to choose from
have fun


----------



## kabooby (16/7/08)

After chatting with a few people on Saturday the swap date is going to be the 2nd of August.
This is the same day that Country brewer Casula are having there day so we can do it all at once.

Any objections?

Updated list

Im going to be putting in my dry stout. 

1 Kabooby - Dry Stout
2 Homebrewworld -
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Pilsner (bottled 23/6)
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
9 Dravid - ordinary bitter
10 MCT - Belgian Smoked Ale
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener
12 Agro - Stout
13 Beer Slayer -?


----------



## Linz (16/7/08)

*"the 2nd of August"*


Where at?? 

the Country brewer store??

or somewhere else then move on up there??


----------



## kabooby (16/7/08)

I thought we could do it at the store or in the carpark out the front. 

If not we will do it before hand and then head up

What does everyone think?


----------



## dc59 (16/7/08)

I'm fine with that, sounds like a good idea.

Dave.


----------



## matti (16/7/08)

I am ok with swap.
No sure if I can stay for the whole event though, yet....


----------



## Pumpy (16/7/08)

Just bottled my 'Punkleweizen' , I remember why I nearly gave up brewing until I moved to kegs .

kept forgetting how many of those lollies I put in each bottle .

how long will it take to carbonate them? .

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (16/7/08)

Should only need a few weeks Pumpy. It will be fine

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## lagers44 (17/7/08)

kabooby said:


> After chatting with a few people on Saturday the swap date is going to be the 2nd of August.
> This is the same day that Country brewer Casula are having there day so we can do it all at once.
> 
> Any objections?
> ...



Just so everyone's aware , any more than 14 & people will be taking home bottles of water from me !

Lagers :lol:


----------



## Linz (17/7/08)

Its OK we're still on the devils number.. 13


----------



## Linz (18/7/08)

kabooby said:


> After chatting with a few people on Saturday the swap date is going to be the 2nd of August.
> 
> Looks like Im working that day, so I'll have to drop mine off at someones place..
> 
> ...


----------



## beer slayer (18/7/08)

Not sure if Im working lads, but my case will be there Ill Probably grab Homebrewworld as well
will let you know.

1 Kabooby - Dry Stout
2 Homebrewworld -
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- Pilsner (bottled 23/6)
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
9 Dravid - ordinary bitter
10 MCT - Belgian Smoked Ale
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener
12 Agro - Stout
13 Beer Slayer -Irish ale
cheers
BS


----------



## matti (18/7/08)

1 Kabooby - Dry Stout
2 Homebrewworld -
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- lager (bottled 23/6)
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone
6 Bongchitis - Dark Ale
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
9 Dravid - ordinary bitter
10 MCT - Belgian Smoked Ale
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener
12 Agro - Stout
13 Beer Slayer -Irish ale


My contribution taste nothing like A PILSNER. <_< 
plain old lagerish beer I am afraid.


----------



## dc59 (19/7/08)

Could be worse Matti, just tried my first attempt at a bitter last night. Ordinary would be the correct adjective to use, and not in a good way. Haven't been in bottles for long, so hopefully it improves in the couple of weeks we got till the swap.


----------



## Bongchitis (23/7/08)

Sorry guys I have to pull out, No beer and no time.

Have a good time!

Cheers..........Bongchitis


----------



## matti (27/7/08)

> After chatting with a few people on Saturday the swap date is going to be the 2nd of August.
> This is the same day that Country brewer Casula are having there day so we can do it all at once.
> 
> Any objections?



1 Kabooby - Dry Stout
2 Homebrewworld -
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- lager (bottled 23/6)
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone
6 
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
9 Dravid - ordinary bitter
10 MCT - Belgian Smoked Ale
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener
12 Agro - Stout
13 Beer Slayer -Irish ale

Since my work buddy dropped out (Bongchitis), I can only count 12.
This happens to be the exact number of beers i've got left.  
Room for 1 more!!!??? :huh: 
Can we confirm a time?
(The original time was 9 am) 

Matti


----------



## kabooby (27/7/08)

9:00 is fine.

Bottling mine today from the keg so it will be ready to go

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (28/7/08)

Are there any more updates as to when , where , what time ?

Wouldn't want to labelled as a " No Show "


----------



## kabooby (28/7/08)

Saturday 2nd August. 9:00 am at the Country brewer store Casula.

We might just have to do the swap quietly out the front h34r: 

Kabooby  

I ran out of Stout yesterday when bottling so 3 people will get my Mocha Porter instead.


----------



## matti (28/7/08)

lagers44 said:


> Are there any more updates as to when , where , what time ?
> 
> Wouldn't want to labelled as a " No Show "


I'll show up but I might be barred for life for my effort on a pilsner lol.
Didn't even get close to a lager h34r:


----------



## lagers44 (31/7/08)

Did i mention mine was a Fullers ESB CLone ? More like an over malted under hopped ale , still it's a drinkable tasty brew that packs a bit of a 5.5% punch.

My regular brews average around the 4-4.5%. ( personal choice ).

Lagers


----------



## kabooby (31/7/08)

Yes Lagers seen you are an ESB guru I am looking forward to your ESB.

No pressure though


----------



## lagers44 (31/7/08)

Everybody make sure you have swill bucket handy  ! 

I seem to recall when i spilt some it ate the lino away .

Lagers


----------



## kabooby (1/8/08)

Just a reminder to everyone that this is happening tomorrow.

I hope everyone remembers :unsure: 

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Linz (1/8/08)

Bottling mine right now........*REMEMBER TO LEAVE MINE FOR SEVERAL WEEKS IN A WARM SPOT TO CARB UP!!!*


Thats *NUMBER 7*


----------



## Pumpy (1/8/08)

Linz said:


> Bottling mine right now........*REMEMBER TO LEAVE MINE FOR SEVERAL WEEKS IN A WARM SPOT TO CARB UP!!!*
> 
> 
> Thats *NUMBER 7*



Set the example of our beloved leader the Beer guru .

Slacko!!!!1

pumpy


----------



## Linz (1/8/08)

Whats the saying??....'Good things come to those who WAIT!!!'


----------



## Pumpy (1/8/08)

Linz said:


> Whats the saying??....'Good things come to those who WAIT!!!'



Are you sure it aint 

'Bad things come to those who are Late!!!'

Pumpy


----------



## beer slayer (2/8/08)

1 Kabooby - Dry Stout
2 Homebrewworld - Leave for two weeks
3 Ham2k - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale (probable)
4 Matti- lager (bottled 23/6)
5 Lagers-Fullers ESB clone
6 
7 Linz - Belgian Golden Ale
8 Pumpy - Pumpleweizen
9 Dravid - ordinary bitter
10 MCT - Belgian Smoked Ale
11 Davo El Beero - Pale Ale or Pilsener
12 Agro - Stout
13 Beer Slayer -Irish ale --- should be ready about 10 days

Hi guys 
Good to meet you all this morning.
My beer is Not ready to drink yet if you can give it 10 days or so it should be right
Cheers
Joe


----------



## matti (2/8/08)

Cheers Beer slayer and good luck WYNW, nice to meet you.
Good to see all of you guys.
enjoys the samples and the snacks.
Maybe wambeese can report on the cheese making later?

matti


----------



## Pumpy (2/8/08)

Yes it was good to meet everyone again ,we all like talking beer .

and now Beef Jerky & Cheese & roast Coffee beans

Thanks for Kabooby & Linz (MIA) for organising us all .

Good Venue 

pumpy


----------



## wambesi (2/8/08)

matti said:


> Maybe wambeese can report on the cheese making later?
> 
> matti



Good to meet you guys too. Let me know when you next have a meet/event and I will try to get along.

The cheese stuff was quite good, they went through cutting the curd, we waited and saw it separate and then being spooned into the molds where it drained more. At that point not much more could be done as it would take time.

Needless to say I will know more when I get to it hopefully next weekend with my new cheese kit.
I also have to bottle my wheat too...better get busy.

Oh yeah it was funny when you all went outside for the swap, as those non AHB'ers had no idea and started talking about what was going on - "there's beer coming out of everywhere" was one comment. Very sly!  

Cheers.


----------



## MCT (2/8/08)

Hey guys. Sorry I missed the swap today. Thanks to Dave for taking my entry.
I just tried a bottle of it and it's crap :angry: . It hasn't carbed up yet even though it's been bottled for a month, and tastes like shit.
Oh well, it was my last kit. My AG's are heaps better. Give it another month maybe it'll get better.
Sorry for the crap beer guys, I won't be offended if you tip it.... I tipped it after 2 mouthfuls.


----------



## matti (2/8/08)

Forget about #4 I just checked my 3 bottles-> all burned rubber!
looks good but no substance.
I don't think I can blame W34/70.
:icon_vomit: 
apologize fellas


----------



## Pumpy (2/8/08)

MCT said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I missed the swap today. Thanks to Dave for taking my entry.
> I just tried a bottle of it and it's crap :angry: . It hasn't carbed up yet even though it's been bottled for a month, and tastes like shit.
> Oh well, it was my last kit. My AG's are heaps better. Give it another month maybe it'll get better.
> Sorry for the crap beer guys, I won't be offended if you tip it.... I tipped it after 2 mouthfuls.




Now you tell me after i just drank it !

I enjoyed it .


Pumpy


----------



## lagers44 (2/8/08)

Hey Guys , good to meet some new faces & revisit some older ones. I'm keen to try some jerky making soon.

Just so we don't waste anyones beer am i right to say that :

2 - needs 2 weeks
7 - needs 2 weeks
13 - needs 2 weeks
& all others are ready to drink ? if not please post so we can deal accordingly.

Look forwards to trying them all.

Thanks.
Lagers


----------



## matti (2/8/08)

Still Sulking after a all black whopping...
tried #1 
Dry Stout.
Its a Ripper.  

Colour black. Cannot smell too much at the time but a hint of came through as roasted barley.
Dry but rich.
Great moutfeel that gets better with each drop.


Well done!


----------



## Franko (2/8/08)

good to see you boys had some fun-I'm hoping to be back in action in a little while.


Franko


----------



## Linz (2/8/08)

Pumpy said:


> Thanks for Kabooby & Linz (MIA) for organising us all .
> 
> Good Venue
> 
> pumpy




More thanks to Kabooby for setting it up....I just had a little input into it


Lagers...Id be leaving No 7 for more like 6 weeks...its a strong one!!


----------



## dc59 (3/8/08)

Hey Pump's, I tried your Punkleweizen last night with a mate.

Very enjoyable, even my mate liked it.

Thanks, look forward to getting into a few more tonight.

Also number 9 (that being the one in a plastic bottle with no number) is good to go. Already had about six weeks in the bottle, apologises if it's crap.

David.


----------



## Pumpy (3/8/08)

Dravid said:


> Hey Pump's, I tried your Punkleweizen last night with a mate.
> 
> Very enjoyable, even my mate liked it.
> 
> ...



Thats given me a bit of confidence ,Thanks David .

Pumpy


----------



## matti (3/8/08)

> Thats given me a bit of confidence ,Thanks David .
> 
> Pumpy smile.gif



Well i am down with confidence.

Managed too freeze #5 and #10 in my keg fridge.
I was CCing my bitter in cube which incidentally froze as well.

Back to topic
Last night I sent myself to bed with Cams' Summer Ale which was a nice hoppy fruit punch.
Great when really thirsty. Not my favorite hop but well done.

Just downed Dave's Ordinary bitter. 
It is of less character but a nice clean ale with slight sweet residual flavour that lingers.
Need to be drunk around 9 degrees. Really good ordinary beer.


----------



## kabooby (4/8/08)

matti said:


> tried #1
> Dry Stout.
> Its a Ripper.
> 
> ...



Thanks Matti, glad you liked it. Wasn't game to give you another belgian  

I had a rather big Saturday night and then backed up with 2hrs sleep and went and played golf Sunday morning. The golf was bad and didnt really feel like beer yesterday so I will be starting on the case later on the week.

Mine is ready to go. If anyone got a "1MP" it is a Mocha porter not a Dry Stout.

Kabooby


----------



## MCT (5/8/08)

Lagers, tried yours last night and enjoyed it immensely.
Can I ask what yeast you used? Alot going on there...

Matti, tried yours too, I think your being a little hard on yourself. I didn't get the burnt rubber you were talking about.
But then again, I was a little rosy after Lagers' beer  and a couple of my own. 

Grant, your stout's days are numbered.


----------



## lagers44 (5/8/08)

Glad you like it MCT  like i said it lacks bitterness but the rest is Ok.

Yeast was WLP002 English Ale, 1 vial no starter 18C.

Lagers


----------



## matti (5/8/08)

drinking yours now Lagers.
lucky it defrosted without loosing all the carb.
the head is persistent and i'm letting it warm up.
not a bad clone.
sure it is a bit low on bitterness but the complexity is there.

thanks MCT kind words for bad bere.


----------



## MCT (5/8/08)

lagers44 said:


> Glad you like it MCT  like i said it lacks bitterness but the rest is Ok.
> 
> Yeast was WLP002 English Ale, 1 vial no starter 18C.
> 
> Lagers




Nice, I've got an ESB bubbling away now, using Wyeast 1968 which is the same I beileve.
I'll be sure to get you a bottle to try seeing as though your the resident ESB expert here in Campbelltown :chug:


----------



## lagers44 (7/8/08)

> I'll be sure to get you a bottle to try seeing as though your the resident *ESB expert here in Campbelltown*



Don't know where that label came from......that's big shoes to fill but i'll see how i go.  


Lagers


----------



## matti (8/8/08)

Pumpleweizen:

Don't know enough of wheat beers.
It poured with a big persistent head and cloudy appearance.
A slight fruity phenolic flavour with a sweet residual that is finished of with hops and more phenolic.
Slighty on the band-aid note but not overpowering.

My partner says slight apricot in beginning and Vegemite finish.
She reckon it is a nice creamy beer.

I though it was a quite nice number that and shows that you can brew and bottle  
Nice fresh effort.
Well done


----------



## kabooby (8/8/08)

Had your Lager last night Matti

Mine poured with a big head, nice and clear. No signs of the off flavours that you picked up in yours.
Carbonation was fairly high resulting in a bit of carbonic bite. After swirling the glass a few times this settled down and was easier to drink.

Was this a kit beer? Just seemed to pick up some of those kit extract flavours. Nothing major though and finished the beer with pleasure

Thanks

Kabooby


----------



## matti (8/8/08)

Nah mate, no kit.

Recipe
22L
5 Kgs JW pilsner
0.25 kg Carapils
1. kg generic Light Dried malt Extract.
0.1 maize maltodexrin from Brazil 
30 NZ Hallertau ~7% aa 60 min
20g NZ Hallertau + 5g NZ Saaz 4.4%aa 45 min
some NZ Saaz + NZ hallertau 20 min
15g Saaz flame out
Mash at 65 degrees 60 min
2x Yeast sachets W34/70. 

Hops a bit old and ( i think) poor initial fermentation.
I think the maltiness came from boiling the DME caramalising it a bit.
+ a mini decoction. 
I think the kit twang may be from my inept brewing practices or the the Brazilian factor. naughty m


I'm glad you got a half descent bottle  


e


----------



## lagers44 (9/8/08)

Kabooby , just tried your mocka porter.............initial impression was WOW.

I know this was bottled from the keg & carbonation did suffer a little. Poured it quite aggresively and produced a little frothy head that quickly left a thin film.
The colour was a beautiful dark black & when held up to the light showed a clear dark garnet hue.
The aroma is upfront roastiness with some caramel & maltiness, cant detect any hop aroma.
Every mouthfull delivers a smooth bitter medium bodied burst of roasty flavour. 
The front palate has the initial slightly sweet maltiness with hint of hop flavour, middle palate has the beautifully smooth dusty roast flavour & finishes off with a dry bitterness & an ever so slight sourness. 

So easy to drink & very morish, finished the bottle in the time it took to write this.

When i make a dark style ale i'll be asking for this recipe.


----------



## lagers44 (9/8/08)

Number 3--------Cameron's beer

Quite clear but suffers from chill haze as the bottle was crystal before being chilled. Carbonation seemed good & poured with a good thick 1" head that laced and lasted till the end but seemed a little under carbed when drinking, but that could be me expecting more.
The nose was quite interesting with a strong fruit salad & passionfruit character with a balance between bitter & maltiness.
A clear beer with malt subdued due to the upfront fruit salad flavours but has a nice slightly bitter drying finish.

Great beer , i'd be happy to have a keg of this around.


Matti.........your next.

Lagers


----------



## ham2k (9/8/08)

lagers44 said:


> Kabooby , just tried your mocka porter.............initial impression was WOW.
> 
> I know this was bottled from the keg & carbonation did suffer a little. Poured it quite aggresively and produced a little frothy head that quickly left a thin film.
> The colour was a beautiful dark black & when held up to the light showed a clear dark garnet hue.
> ...



exactly my thoughts. I had this tonight as well. Mine was sufficiently carbonated - nice little head that lasted the whole beer.

fantastic beer. i'm not a dark ale fan generally but my thoughts tonight were 'i need to make one of these' and 'i should ask kabooby for the recipe'.

excellent stuff.


----------



## kabooby (10/8/08)

Dravids Ordinary bitter

Nice clean beer, perhaps could do with a bit more body. Or it could just be me, I enjoy malty beers. If it was a kit try adding more malt or if AG try mashing a bit higher. Carbonation was OK for style, maybe a touch low. A very easy drinking beer. Thanks

MCT Belgian Smoked

Plenty of smaked malt flavour, slight malt aroma. Didn't pick up on any Belgian fruity esters but that could have been from the high amount of smoked malt. Other than that it was a good beer. If I was to make it I would probably cut the smoked malt in half to let some of the other flavours come through. Still a nice clean beer though. Thanks

Lagers ESB

I think this recipe must have been very close to the one I brewed. Except I got some extra esters and a low FG from an unhealthy yeast. Nicely balanced beer that held a nice tight head right to the bottom of the glass but was not over carbed. Dont know if all the beers had krept up on me or this one was was a bit more alcoholic but I certainly got a bit of a buzz after drinking it. Thanks mate, nice beer

Ham2K Summer Ale

Nice ale that has a hop forward profile while still being balanced. Got a nice hop flavour, I also picked up Passionfruit and a bit of chill haze. Great beer and was easily finished. Wish I had another bottle as it seemed to go down realy well this afternoon. Thanks

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## kabooby (10/8/08)

ham2k said:


> exactly my thoughts. I had this tonight as well. Mine was sufficiently carbonated - nice little head that lasted the whole beer.
> 
> fantastic beer. i'm not a dark ale fan generally but my thoughts tonight were 'i need to make one of these' and 'i should ask kabooby for the recipe'.
> 
> excellent stuff.



Hey mate. I think you got the Mocha porter. Let me know if you want to try the Dry Stout and I will save you a bottle.


----------



## lagers44 (11/8/08)

Number 4..........Matti's Lager

Excellent carbonation for style, lively with a good creamy head. Exceptionally clear golden lager.
A nice malty ever so slightly sweet aroma hints at a good clean lager. Each mouthful is clean, malty and balanced, no hop flavour or residual bitterness but malty flavours that finish clean & crisp leaving me wanting more. I think you got everything right on this one Matti & it could easily be a commercial example of a north German lager..........matter of fact you didn't buy one & just pour it into another bottle did you Matti ??
Excellent beer.

After trying the first 3 examples i'll quietly hide back under my rock & come out when mine are up to standards !  

Lagers


----------



## matti (11/8/08)

thanks I am embarred :wub: 
must have come good over time.


----------



## MCT (11/8/08)

Ham2k: Enjoyed this one allot. Picked up lots of passionfruit, it didn't last very long :icon_cheers: . 

Kabooby - Dry Stout: Lovely stout mate. Carbonation was very low, (bottled from the keg?) but you get away with it because of the style. This topped off Cam's Nelson Sauvins Summer Ale nicely. Would like to do this recipe one day. Aaaghh too many beers to brew, not enough time.

Dravid - Ordinary Bitter: Have tried this one before and liked it. This beer only had one hop addition I think (Dave?) and is a nice easy drinking bitter. Went down well whilst brewing a Pilsner yesterday.


----------



## lagers44 (13/8/08)

Hey guys, can someone let me know if i'm the only fool at the case swap that didn't get beers 11 & 12 ? or did a few others miss out as well ?

 

Lagers


----------



## kabooby (13/8/08)

Its OK

6. Spare
11. No Show <_< 
12. No Show <_< 

Not sure about the only fool though :lol:


----------



## lagers44 (13/8/08)

Thanks Kabooby , my mind is at ease.




> Not sure about the only fool though :lol:



It's nice to know i'm not alone.

Lagers


----------



## kabooby (14/8/08)

Had the Pumpleweizen last night.

Poured with a big white fluffy head and the colour was spot on. The head went quickly even though it was carbonated enough. Picked up a slight phenolic taste that overpowered any of the esters that should be in a dunkelweizen. Still very drinkable though 

How was the kegged version?

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (16/8/08)

Number 9 Dravid---Ordinary Bitter

Quite a clear light amber beer poured with a good 1" head. Carbonation seemed good with some light bubbles rising in the glass. The nose was malty with a light metallic aroma, reminds me of sodium metabisulphate. Flavour had that same metallic taste with a malty front palate & a balancing bitterness but like my Fullers clone lacked that hop taste & punch. Other than the metallic taste, which was more on the nose & front palate, it was a cleanly made beer with a dry crisp finish.
Well done Dave.

Lagers


----------



## lagers44 (18/8/08)

Number 8 Pumpleweizen

Poured with a thick creamy head that lasted a few minutes then started to die down. The colour was a light brown & cloudy, looked very good. Aroma was malty with what seemed like a light hop character & an ever so slight hint of clove as well. The taste was excellent with an upfront medium body & that light cloveiness. Carbonation was high so that the tongue had a prickle which masked more flavours + it was served quite cold, when it warmed there was more clove & some estery characters & a winey like character. The finish was dry but left a slightly cloying in the mouth needing another sip to refresh.
Weizens aren't my favourite style by a long shot but this was quite drinkable when really chilled & on a sunday arvo in the sun. Quite enjoyed it , thanks Pumpy.

Lagers


----------



## Pumpy (18/8/08)

lagers44 said:


> Number 8 Pumpleweizen
> 
> Poured with a thick creamy head that lasted a few minutes then started to die down. The colour was a light brown & cloudy, looked very good. Aroma was malty with what seemed like a light hop character & an ever so slight hint of clove as well. The taste was excellent with an upfront medium body & that light cloveiness. Carbonation was high so that the tongue had a prickle which masked more flavours + it was served quite cold, when it warmed there was more clove & some estery characters & a winey like character. The finish was dry but left a slightly cloying in the mouth needing another sip to refresh.
> Weizens aren't my favourite style by a long shot but this was quite drinkable when really chilled & on a sunday arvo in the sun. Quite enjoyed it , thanks Pumpy.
> ...



Thanks Lagers ,you and Matti have an excellent ability to describe & critique flavours in a beer, something that does not come easily to me .

I must say it reads like quote from Shakespeare to me  

The flavours it displayed were I believe were to style ,However I find some styles of beer, are definately an 'aquired taste' and take a bit of getting used to .

Pumpy


----------



## lagers44 (18/8/08)

> The flavours it displayed were I believe were to style ,However I find some styles of beer, are definately an 'aquired taste' and take a bit of getting used to .
> 
> Pumpy


 

I agree it was to style even though to me it also seemed to lack the banana & bubblegum flavours. 
That's why i don't particularly like these beers or Belgiuns, it's those phenols & esters that turn me off. It doesn't mean it's bad or i think it's rubbish i can appreciate the complexities in flavour and effort in brewing them, but hey each to their own a good clean lager or ale for me anytime.

Lagers


----------



## Pumpy (18/8/08)

Yes Lagers I am coming around to brewing more beers wth 95% pilsner malt in them . my last two beers the Maibock and the Coopers Pale Ale Clone and I just love them .

I still like the Belgian Golden Ale yeast and its Phenolic characteristics it offers to the beer .its all about personal taste .

Pumpy


----------



## dc59 (21/8/08)

Number 13 - Beer Slayer's Irish Red.

Great beer Beerslayer, went down very nicely and could easily have polished off a few more long necks. Not much experience with the style so don't have any useful comments. Also not sure how long ago it was bottled it, but its properly carb now everyone.

Thanks Beerslayer, it was really nice.


Number 2 - Homebrewworld's Irish Red??

Had this one the following night (last night) it was also enjoyable. A bit sweeter than #13 and a bit lower carbed (not sure if I opened it too early) but also very nice beer that went down easily. Almost identical appearance as Beerslayer's beer, both looked very sexy (the beer that is h34r: ).

Thanks for the beer Homebrewworld, David.


----------



## lagers44 (23/8/08)

No 13 Beerslayers Irish Ale

Showed good carbonation by pouring with a good dense 1/2" head which dissapeared after a few minutes. Colour is reddish brown and clear but not sparkly clear. The palate was hoppy with a slight sweetness and medium body. I loved the hoppy flavour & body but found it a little overly sweet. Cleanly made with no bad flavours. Nice beer to drink even if is is too sweet for me...........I know, i keep going on about it.  

Lagers


----------



## beer slayer (24/8/08)

Thanks Guys
It was my first attempt at this style. I thought it turned out quite nice, However I agree with your comments it 
does seem a little sweet. I haven't tasted a lot of beers of this style myself.
I haven't posted many comments on your beers guys but!! I've got to be honest they have all been great. They are all well made 
and I would have liked a couple of each because just as i finished one bottle I was looking for another.

Great Job!! can't wait for the next swap

Cheers
BS


----------



## matti (6/9/08)

*Beerslayer*

Just downing your Irish red.

Poored with a two finger dense head but dissipates to a persistent pearl around edge in 5 minutes

Sweet aroma almost phenolic but not in a bad way.
Almost fruity

Appear Clear and dark ruby. (very appetising)

Medium carbonation and no carbonic bite. (I have kept it at 18 degrees for 4 weeks and at 10 or lower since)

Strong, sweet and alcoholic number with velvet middle and grainy finnish.


I had a look at the BJPC guidelines and I think you have came close.
Yet to taste one in direct comparison.
drinking the second glass now and getting tipsy


----------



## beer slayer (6/9/08)

Thanks matti
it was my real first attempt at an Irish Red
I think i got close. I will brew tis one again
Cheers
BS


----------



## matti (12/9/08)

*Linz Belgian Golden Ale.*

Well it is Belgian golden ale for sure. Yet to fully appreciate Belgian Beer.
It poured with a nice fluffy head and reeked of a peppery phenolic concoction.
Looks the goods but not my style. I drank it last week and still trying to formulate a revue and failed.
Good effort though.
Hopefully one day I will appreciate these beers better and be able to pinprick them better.

*Homebrewworlds beer*
I am an uneducated beer buffoon and cannot put it to style.
It poored with 3/4 inch thick dense head that stays as a 2 mm head through out.

Slight smell of plum with grains. 

Crystal clear copper tones. absolutely no chill haze.

Taste a bit earthy that the pallet get quickly used to. Finnishes on a slight dry note.
A slight stale after taste remains.
Hard to pick but its there.

Overall a beer I would prefer to drink slight chillier then I served it at(8C).
I'd call it a Funky RED ale for now B) 
matti


----------



## dc59 (14/9/08)

#7 Belgian Strong Ale.

Very enjoyable beer with a _very _similar flavour profile to the blue Chimay I had two days before. A well made beer that was very much to style, good beer Linz.

Well thats me done with the case swap beers boys, thanks everyone for the large variety of well made beers, see you all soon.

Dave.


----------



## lagers44 (20/9/08)

Hi All, just tasted No 10 MCT Smoked Ale

Good carbonation with a slightly off white head, probably a smokey colour  . It's a brown ale that shows as reddish with a backlight and it also has chill haze but i can live with that.
The aroma is lightly smokey with a hint of black olives as well, quite appealing. The first mouthful reminds me of double smoked bacon or better still smoked cheese. Malt is obviously non evident as is hops or bitterness but is a balanced beer. Not excessively smokey but you know what it is you're drinking.
The wife actually gave it an " oohh that's nice, I like it ".
A nice beer, well made & it's good to be able to try a smoked ale at last.

Well done MCT


----------

